# Coomera River next Saturday evening 1/12/07



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Night fishing trip for AKFF members and AECKFC club members.

Greetings all!

Further to discussions at our recent sign-on day, a night fishing session has finally been agreed upon. This is very short notice, however we hope that a good turn out can still be achieved on the night. This trip is not set in stone and if the majority decides that another night is best, we shall go with that.

When?...................Saturday1/12/07
Where?..................Coomera River, Watersports Lane Coomera (next to the rowing club, where the M1 bridges cross the river).
What time?.............5pm- till we get too thirsty!
Target Species........Mangrove Jack, Cod, Trevally, Bream, Flathead, Bull Sharks.
Who to contact?......Shoey (Gerard). 0414868123 or [email protected]
What to bring?.........Plenty of insect repellant! That just about covers it!

We have the option of sitting back at the ramp afterwards and having a few ales, or heading down to the Oxenford Tavern. We can wait until the night to discuss this further, but if all others agree I think a few beers at the ramp would be a more social atmosphere. We dont have to worry about liquor licences, so feel free to BYO, however the club will have beer to purchase at $2 per can. Im hoping to organise a bbq to cook a few snags and maybe a fish or 2, but that isnt definate at this stage. Another idea is to order some pizza's, which the more I think about it the better it sounds!

Again, I realise this is short notice, but with Xmas rapidly approaching the days we have available to us are very limited. Im sure we can get a few people to turn up on the night to make it an enjoyable time.

Something else to consider is our 12 month calender. We need suggestions for trips, comps, meeting nights, etc.. so that we can start to plan ahead a bit. A trip has been organised to Moreton Island for the second weekend in February and Im sure we can organise a couple of day trips or even an overnighter, prior to this over the Xmas break, so any input will be greatly appreciated.

If you plan on coming along to our night session, give me a call or shoot me an email so that we know who to look out for.

See you all there!

Regards,

Shoey.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

At the moment i will say yes, but just have to confirm with the other half


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a stocktake that day but should be finished in time to join you all. Count me in.


----------



## RawDog (Oct 20, 2007)

do you know how big the sharks get in the coomera i got one last night of the bank that stripped 400m of 40lb braid and didnt look like stopping i used a 40cm tailor with its tail cut off on a baloon for bait

but for the jacks there is thousands of them in there

im keen to go but will let you know if definatly going befor the weekend

RD


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

One thing I forgot to mention, can all who attend bring with them a large 'glo stick'. Im sure everyone will have a head torch of some discription and even fully rigged night lights, if we attach the glo sticks to hang off the back of our jackets its a good way of letting others on the river know where we are. Craig will have some for sale for about $5 if you cant track one down.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I will be there OL' Mate!
Brad


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

forgive my ignorance, but what is the preferred method at night?

do you still fish plastics? are surface lures the go?


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Ezra.

I personally havent fished the Coomera at night before but reading posts from Ausfish, all methods used during daylight are productive at night if not more productive. I think the trick will be color selection and seeing as we should still have moonlight, darker lures could be the way to go. Live bait will be smashed if you can get your hands on some. hopefully there will be fish feeding on top of the water, so bring some poppers if you have them.

Hopefully see you there.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Poppers can be realy good at night for jack. one all goes quite they move out of their snags a bit and start hitting bait on the surface.


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Would love to join you guys...But unfortunately I'm on weekend rosters for another 2 weeks and don't finish work till 6pm.    By the time I get there you'll be heading back in for a beer!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Looking at heading down for a early fish either Wednesday or Thursday morning either Coomera or some spots behind the Casino. 8) 8) 8) 
Enjoy the night!!!!!


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I will be there, woo hoo my new job gives me weekends off!

cant wait!


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

HI Guys

Will be there!!!.........could be a bit after 5pm.
Is Jeff coming? I might be bringing down some new guys who may be keen to sign up as members.

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade, Southport.
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

I did a recce yesterday of where we are going on Saturday. I know a secret spot. :lol: Now the trick is to sneak off without anybody following me. hehe


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

lets hope the rain stays away!


----------



## poppasmurf (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi guys,

I am keen to join the club and do some fishing on Saturday night.
So if you see someone looking a bit lost at the boat ramp that will be me.

seeyou there poppasmurf.


----------

